# Alice 22 - by Mollycoddles (BBWs (Multiple),Intrigue, Lesbian Fantasy, SWG)



## Observer (Mar 12, 2008)

_BBWs (Multiple),Intrigue, Lesbian Fantasy, SWG_- Laurie and Jen return to cheerleading and we get to meet a frankly amazing guy

*Alice 22 &#8211; Changing Paradigms 
by Mollycoddles et al

(Click here for prior installment)​*
“Something wrong, Kristine?”

Alice looked quizzically at the lanky black girl as she tugged at her clingy spandex pants.

“I’m having trouble getting my pants on,” said Kristine quietly. Alice gave her teammate a quick glance over. Kristine was one of the tallest girl on the squad, and her wavy black hair and creamy chocolate skin made her a striking presence. But she’d definitely gained a little weight over the break, her rounded booty making her spandex pants cling a little tighter than usual. 

“Well, it’s right after Christmas break,” said Alice, “It’s pretty normal to pick up a few pounds, isn’t it?”

Kristine nodded but seemed distracted. Alice was glad to see that she wasn’t the only girl to bloat up over the winter. While she still far outweighed most of the cheerleaders, it was comforting to see other girls were also self-conscious of their figures. Alice carefully suited up as well as she could. She hadn’t practiced her cheers at all since before the holiday and two weeks of lazy living and good eating had not been kind to Alice’s already chubby body. 

Standing in her bra and panties, the young blonde looked as round as an apple. She pulled her skirt up and struggled to snap it closed around her ample middle. It was a difficult task. Alice sucked in her stomach and clipped the skirt closed. She grabbed her sweater and pulled it over her head. With a twinge of horror, she realized that her hefty belly was too large to fit into her sweater anymore. 

She tugged on the sweater’s hem, trying futilely to cover the exposed innertube of doughy flesh around her midsection, but it just kept popping back up. The sweater only reached down to her belly button, leaving a stripe of soft pink flesh out in the open. Alice felt herself blushing. She was glad that Jen and Laurie were so sympathetic. Or so she thought,. to the plight of the fat girl now. If she had shown up to practice popping out of her sweater last semester, they would have laughed at her.

Out on the field, a new, pudgier Laurie awaited the arrival of her team. When they appeared, she was not happy as she noted their increased girth. But they, in turn, were simply shocked at Laurie’s new size.

If the other girls had filled out a bit, Laurie had blimped. Her old uniform was not built to withstand the sort of pressure it was being put under. The raven-haired diva was still a busty beauty, but whereas she had once been slim with large breasts she was now fat with enormous breasts. They dominated her zaftig figure like a pair of grand pontoons, rolling and quivering inside her threadbare sweater. Her curves had been slowly growing soft and round over the school year, but had become downright dangerous over winter break. Her sweater was absolutely filled to busting with bust, her cleavage welling up from her neckline. Laurie’s once sculpted face was round and chubby now. Her arms were thick and her legs trunk-like. Her cheer skirt barely fastened around her tubby paunch, and cut into her gut so much that a thick flabby roll over lapped it and hung over her crotch.

“The first order of business,” said Laurie, “is that we’re going to order some new uniforms. Since you cows haven’t lost any of the weight that I told you to, we’ve got no choice but to order an entirely new wardrobe.” 

She shook her head. “Disgusting!”

She waddled over to Kristine and eyed her slight pudgy pot belly. She poked a plump finger into her soft middle and sniffed derisively. Kristine had mostly plumped around her hips and buttocks over the winter. Lizzie, standing next to her, now sported a slight pooch of a gut. Only Denise, the team stick, seemed untouched by winter pounds.

The truth, of course, was that Laurie’s own uniform had become completely too tight. But she didn’t want to admit that was the real reason that she was ordering new outfits and that she didn’t care one whit how uncomfortable the other girls’ uniforms became.

“Wait! Wait for me, you guys!”

Laurie turned to see Alice lumbering across the field toward them. She stifled a snort. It was obvious from the way Alice’s buoyant boobs and rounded belly bounced as she moved that her sleepovers with Jen and Laurie were having a definite effect on her figure. Alice’s cheer uniform wasn’t just tight; it was almost bursting! The ballooning blonde was becoming really apple-shaped. Her face was rounder, with plump cheeks and a dainty double chin. Her big, bobbing boobs shook and jiggled as she ran, barely restrained by what must have been a monstrous brassiere, and her tubby gut was rolling out of her inadequate sweater. Her chubby thighs looked huge in her skirt, rubbing together as she moved.

“I’m here!” she gasped as ran up to Laurie. Alice doubled over, panting. This fat girl obviously wasn’t used to such strenuous exercise. Laurie grinned. Nothing made her happier than to see additional evidence of Alice’s weight gain. Alice was so out of shape that Laurie doubted there was any chance that she’d be able to do any of the cheer routines; even putting this jumbo hog on the bottom of a cheer pyramid would probably be too much! 

Laurie had to restrain herself. It was tempting to lay into Alice and really chew her out. She loved insulting her chunky nemesis, but she knew that would ruin her entire plan. If anything, Alice had to continue to believe that they were now friends and that Laurie only had Alice’s best interests at heart.

“Out of breath?”

“Yeah,” wheezed Alice. Her round face was blushing bright red with the exertion of her brief jog across the field.

“Aw, that’s too bad, hun,” said Laurie sympathetically. She patted Alice on the back and tried her best to disguise her glee. “You look like you could use a rest. Look, Alice, why don’t you sit down with Jen?”

“Really?” Alice beamed. She knew that she should work out. She was kind of out of shape, she knew. But she was winded from her run across the field and Alice really didn’t much like exercise. She was eager for any excuse to avoid having to go through the routine, especially since she was vaguely aware that at her weight it would be nearly impossible for her to keep up. Plus, she was really excited to hear Laurie say that she could sit this one out! Laurie never let anyone sit out except for Jen, who was her best friend and co-captain. If she was giving Alice that same privilege, then that must mean that she was moving up in the world.

Alice plopped down on the bench next to Jen. Between Jen’s enormous backside and Alice’s overall girth, there was barely enough room on the bench for both of these bloated beauties. Jen was absently picking her teeth, watching the other girls try to do jumping jacks as Laurie barked commands. She eyed Alice’s fat physique approvingly as the big beautiful cheerleader settled her big bum on the seat. 

Of course, Alice’s butt wasn’t nearly as wide as Jen’s. Jen had grown so pudgy over the holidays that her bottom stuck out like a shelf. When she sat down, she almost looked taller, since her bulbous bubble butt was so big. Her cheer knickers were always on display, since her increasing pear shape meant that her thunder thighs and fleshy buttocks were too much for her skirt.

“Like, hi, Alice,” she chirped. Always the airhead, Jen giggled as the other girls worked out. She was lay by nature and didn’t at all mind sitting out. “Look at them all! They’re, like, sooo out of shape!”

“Heh, I guess,” said Alice uncomfortably. “But everyone gains some weight after the holidays, right?”

”Yeah, I guess so.” Jen looked over at Alice and smirked. “Um, like, you’re gonna be coming over for another sleepover this week, right?”

“Oh? Yeah, sure,” said Alice, nodding. Jen grinned, noticing that the gesture emphasized Alice’s increasing double chin. No doubt about it, she was getting bigger. Jen couldn’t believe that she honestly seemed to buy all their lies about the sleepover snacks being diet food, but, hey, she wasn’t complaining! The more she ate, the better she and Laurie would look in comparison. 

Her memory drifted back to the week before, when the trio of eighteen year old’ cheerleaders had been stuffing all night and Alice was sitting at the kitchen table totally blimped out.

“We’re going to have to delay it until Saturday, though,” apologized Jen, “I’m having Craig over for dinner tonight and my mom is really making a big fuss. She’s weird like that.” 

Jen stood up awkwardly and waved at Craig across the field, trying to get his attention. But Craig was busy running plays with his teammates and didn’t notice his tubby girlfriend trying to catch his eye.

Jen frowned. Inwardly, she worried that Craig wasn’t happy with the way she looked. She’d begun worrying after Josh had dumped Laurie for blimping out, and now she was ready to convince herself that Craig was intentionally ignoring her because of her added poundage. Was he ashamed to be seen with a steadily inflating lady on his arm? Was he trying to avoid her in front of the guys? 

Without thinking, she reached behind her and tugged at the hem of her skirt, futilely trying to cover her colossal backside. Jen’s bodacious bottom was simply too large for her skirt to cover. When she stood up, her skirt always seemed to fall just short of covering those luscious basketball-sized globes, revealing the barest hint of rounded butt-cheek where it met with her thickening legs.

Then something else across the field caught her eye. Jen giggled. “Like, what are they doing over there?”

Alice looked in the direction that Jen was pointing. Across the field, sitting on a bench, were Tyler and Frank. Tyler had obviously only come to watch Alice. The scrawny mophead looked pitifully out of place on the football field. He waved at Alice as she looked toward him, and she smiled shyly and waved back.

Tyler looked even more slight next to Frank. Frank was an enormous mountain of muscle and flesh. As a linebacker, he had to be. Ignoring the noise of the sports practice happening around him, he was calmly turning the pages of a book he’d brought with him. 

Alice was delighted to see her boyfriend had come to watch her perform &#8211; even though she was rather embarrassed at the same time to think that he would see her just sitting there doing nothing rather than actually practicing. But someone else was not so pleased. Laurie had stopped barking orders at the squad as she caught sight of Tyler’s wave, and now she stood glaring at him. 

“I’ll be right back,” she snapped at the girls, “You porkers keep practicing!”

With a snarl, she spun on her heels and stomped across the field, her fleshy body wobbling with each step.

Frank put down his book as Laurie approached.

“You!” shouted Laurie, pointing an accusatory finger at Tyler, “Stop distracting my team! Who do you think you are, anyway?”

“Um, I’m just here to…”

“I know why you’re here!” snapped Laurie, “You’re here to gawk at cheerleaders, you perv! I don’t need some little dork like you around, so you better split before I really get mad!”

“But-“

“No buts! Move!”

“Hey.”

Laurie turned at the sound of Frank’s voice. Frank had put down his put down his book and was standing up. Frank was an enormous bear of a boy, towering a good foot over Laurie. She craned her neck to get a good look at his somber face.

“Oh, it’s you,” she said dismissively. She vaguely remembered him from having seen him on the football team in the past and also from working at the same restaurant where she’d gone to torment Alice. Otherwise, though, Laurie didn’t have much to do with him; as head cheerleader, she thought that associating with anyone other than team captain was rather beneath her. “What do you want?”

“Tyler here isn’t staring at your team. He’s here to see Alice over there. And it looks like she’s not even practicing right now, so I don’t see how he’s being a distraction. So maybe you could lay off.”

Laurie stared at Frank with evil eyes. She didn’t like to be told what to do. But the revelation that Tyler was just here to watch blimpo Alice was somewhat mollifying. If he saw her just sitting around on her fat ass instead of working out, he’d soon realize what a raw deal he got in dating a cheerleader. And the blow-out when he dumped Alice would be especially sweet to see after her own pain and humiliation with Josh. She smirked at the thought of sweet, fragile little Alice being told she had simply grown too fat for her loser of a boyfriend.

“Alright then, dork, I guess you can stay. But you better keep your eyes glued to your lady’s fat behind. If I catch you gawking at my team…” She waggled a plump finger in his face for emphasis. She spun around to return to the team, but the swift movement was difficult given her new center of gravity. Her colossal knockers had too much inertia and she nearly fell down as she turned.

“Oh!” she cried as she fell, only to stop before she hit the ground. A pair of strong hands had grabbed her to break the fall. As they propped her back on her feet, she realized that Frank had caught her.

Frank grunted as he lifted Laurie back up. There was no denying that this was a big girl! Laurie’s tubby figure and enormous bust made her heavier than ever, and Frank worried that he might give himself a hernia as he placed her upright.

Laurie was furious. She could hear the snickers of the rest of the team across the field. Even Alice and Jen seemed to think the incident was funny, since they were giggling behind their hands. Even Jen! That ballooning big-bottomed bitch! How could she laugh at Laurie like that?!

Laurie looked at Frank, her face flushed crimson with rage and embarrassment. 

“How dare you!” she snarled, “How dare you touch me!”

“You were going to fall,” said Frank matter-of-factly.

“I was not! And I don’t need any help from you, even if I did. I know you’d love ANY excuse to get your hands on my beautiful boobs, wouldn’t you?” For emphasis, Laurie thrust out her bulbous bosom. The fabric of her cheer sweater strained visibly against her massing melons, so much so that the stitches were fraying. While most of the cheerleaders had gained enough over winter vacation to make their cheer uniforms snug, Laurie’s was hanging on for dear life.

“Then why didn’t I?” said Frank. He was rather annoyed at Laurie’s behavior, and he was trying to keep his eyes from straying to her hefty hooters. This plump boobilicious babe was obviously used to guys staring and thought that the mere sight of her chest was enough to subdue any man.

Laurie glowered at him, seething. Finally, tired with the effort of keeping her big bosom out, she sighed and sagged. “Whatever. I don’t have to waste my time with you. Shouldn’t you, like, be out kissing your football or something? What are you even doing here, anyway?”

“Nothing much,” said Frank, “You know, unlike Tyler, I actually was just watching you guys practice. And I was wondering, if maybe you’d like to go out sometime?”

Laurie stared. Was he for real? Was he really asking her out? At once she was pissed &#8211; the news that Josh had dumped her must be getting around, but at the same time she was flattered. She could obviously still attract the boys, after all!

Still, a girl in her position had to be choosy. And after the way Frank had talked back to her, she didn’t much feel like being nice. He certainly had guts, dissing her like that and then asking her on a date!

“Oh, ha ha,” said Laurie, smiling devilishly, “Oh, sweetie, I’m sorry but no.” 

She looked Frank up and down, as if you measure his worth. “It wouldn’t do for someone like me to be seen with someone like you. I am head cheerleader, after all.” 

She patted Frank’s belly in mock sympathy. 

“I mean, you are a bit pudgy, after all. I like my men big and tough, not big and fat. Just look at this gut! Hee hee!”

Frank looked down at Laurie. He was nearly twice her size, of course, but Frank was also much taller and his bulk was both muscle and fat. Laurie, on the other hand, was pure fat, and her smaller frame meant that it was much more noticeable. Her thick legs protruded from beneath her skirt, and her pudgy tummy had slipped out from beneath her shirt, hanging over her waistband. Her enormous bosom had grown so vast that it was sagging downwards; only her monumental brassiere was keeping it relatively perky. The very idea that she could be calling him fat was ludicrous. But what could he say?

Frank shrugged. 

“Alright then,” he said and turned back to his book. Laurie was a little stunned by his acceptance. She wasn’t used to seeing men take her rejection so well. Usually they ran off in embarrassment. Once, she’d even made a guy cry! But Frank was just sitting here, perfectly calm. It was bizarre!


----------



## Observer (Mar 12, 2008)

She didn’t have much time to ponder the situation before a familiar voice behind her called out: “Well, hello there, tubby!” 

Laurie stiffened. It was Josh! That jerk! Laurie felt her face go red with anger as she recalled his cruel parting shots the night that he had dumped her. She still couldn’t believe that this jackass had the nerve to call her fat! Her! As the head cheerleader and one of the most powerful girls at school, Laurie had managed to run enough damage control to keep most people in the dark about the real reasons for the break-up, but it would get harder and harder for her to keep this quiet if Josh felt the need to keep harassing her. Especially if he felt the need to keep harassing her with fat jokes!

“Hey, fat stuff,” said Josh, looking over the plump form of his ex-girlfriend. Laurie rose to her full height and glared haughtily at him. Josh couldn’t help but chuckle. Laurie thought she looked imposing, but with her added poundage she just looked ridiculous. She was ready to pop out of her cheer uniform, her enormous breasts pushing the sweater to its limits, her growing potbelly filling the waist of her skirt.

Laurie tensed as she heard a snicker behind her. Someone on the cheer squad was daring to laugh at her! At her! Laurie, the ice queen who had ruled the cheer squad with an iron fist for two years! 

She suddenly flashed back to that fateful day last semester when she had invited the former captain, Amber, to talk to the squad in the vain hope that she could motivate them into getting back in shape. She’d been horrified to see that Amber had completely blimped out in college, reaching virtual sumo wrestler size, but she’d been even more horrified at what Amber had said: her prediction that Laurie too could not escape the same gradual inflation. 

It was already coming true! She could no longer deny that she was steadily gaining weight after Josh’s cruel words, but she’d hoped that she could divert attention from her own waistline by always keeping one step behind Alice. But now that Josh was here, there was no way that she could keep people from noticing.

“What do you want?” said Laurie icily. She glared at her ex-boyfriend with undisguised contempt. 

“Nothing from you, obviously,” said Josh, “I’m here to talk plays with Frank here. So you’d better run along. I think I hear a pie calling your name.”

“Shut up!” yelled Laurie, pumping her fists in the air. All three boys couldn’t help but stare at the ripples her sudden motion sent through her bloated bustline and bulging belly. Josh, who was standing closest to her, even took a tentative step backwards, as if afraid that her bulk might destroy her top.

“You’re horrible and I hate you! I can’t believe what a jerk you are! How could you do this to me? And in front of my whole team!”

“What’s going on here?” asked Frank. He was a bit surprised to see Laurie in such an agitated state; she always seemed so collected. Tyler shrugged helplessly.

“Nothing,” said Josh dismissively. “Let’s just say that I finally came to my senses.”

“He dumped me because he said I was fat!” hissed Laurie. “Which is totally ridiculous, right? I mean, look at me!” She waited for the boys to praise her ample chest, but they were too busy investigating the rest of her body &#8211; which had filed up and out, from her jiggling gut to her thick calves. The whole situation became increasingly awkward, as both Frank and Tyler realized that they could no, in good conscience, tell Laurie that she wasn’t indeed fat.

Thankfully, something happened to distract Laurie from the silence.

“What’s this?” said Chris, walking up. His eyes fell on Laurie and he burst out laughing. “Cripes, what happened to you? You’ve blown up like a balloon! And I thought Alice porked out! Haha!”

“I know, isn’t it pathetic?” laughed Josh, reveling in Laurie’s humiliation even more now that he had a comrade-in-arms. Truth be told, Josh had long since tired of Laurie’s superior attitude, her haughtiness, her insufferable arrogance. For a while, he’d been able to overlook her rotten personality just for a chance to get his hands on her perfect body, but now that she’d packed on enough blubber for a family of seals she didn’t even have that going for her. He was honestly happy to see her be insulted &#8211; iut wasa like she was getting her just desserts. He and Chris both guffawed as the porky cheerleader fumed in impotent rage, still unable to see her own denial.

“She looks like she could be in the Macy’s Thanksgiving parade!” howled Chris, “What on earth is wrong with her? Has she got some sort of fat disease?”

“Yeah,” said Josh, “It’s called being a big greedy pig and stuffing your fat face full of food 24/7. Seriously, Laurie, maybe if you didn’t eat so much junk, you wouldn’t have turned into such a blimp. You’d better watch out or they might just kick you off the cheer squad.”

“Kick ME off the cheer squad?! I’m team CAPTAIN! I AM the cheer squad!” Laurie stomped over to Josh, her eyes flashing. “Nobody kicks me off of anything!” 

She raised her hand to smack Josh across the face, but he grabbed her wrist and easily held it away, still laughing. Laurie struggled, but only succeeded in making her flabby body wobble and jiggle more.

“Let go of me, you jerk!” Laurie shrieked, pulling away. Josh released his grip, and Laurie stumbled backwards, collapsing into a jiggly heap. 

As she fell, all the boys heard a loud tearing sound. Laurie’s sweater had split down the side, exposing her vast doughy flank and the side of one monumental boob. A roll of blubber hung over the side-strap to her bra. Laurie was so furious and ashamed that she could only stutter.

Chris and Josh broke into renewed gales of laughter.

“Haha! Wow, Laurie, getting too big for your britches, huh? I always knew you’d bust out in a big way! But this is too much!” laughed Josh.

“Too much for that sweater, too,” said Chris. “Way too much, I’d say! Ow!”

Chris yelled out in pain, falling upon Josh. The two boys tumbled down in a pile as Frank watched them, rubbing his sore knuckles.

“Maybe you two should go find something better than harassing the lady,” he said. Frank, although normally a calm and collected fellow, had finally had enough of these two jackasses and plugged Chris right in the face. He knew that Laurie was acting like an arrogant bitch, of course, but, really, these two just had no class at all, picking on her like that. And he also understood a side of Laurie that her hecklers were too blind to understand.

“You fugging addhole!” yelled Chris, holding his face, “You punned me in da node! Whad da fud??”

“Yeah, you’re lucky that’s all I did,” said Frank quietly. Laurie stared up in surprise, her mouth hanging open. Even Tyler edged away a little, afraid of this sudden dangerous tone. 

“I’ve had just about enough of you two jokers. What’s with all this crap you’re pulling? Do you think you’re in second grade? Leave the girl alone. In fact, you’d better apologize to her, or I might really get mad.”

Josh opened his mouth to retort but thought better of it. Frank was a big guy, after all.

“Sorry,” he muttered as he picked himself up. His eyes and sullen mouth said that he didn’t mean it at all. Inside they all knew that he’d be back to his old ways the next time they met. But he wasn’t going to say anything now. He grabbed Chris and pulled the other boy to his feet. Chris nodded in psuedo-apology.

“Let’s get out of here,” muttered Josh. 

He turned to Frank: “I don’t know what you’re problem is, but I think you’d best remember that I am the captain of the team. You’d better take some time out and think about where your loyalties lie.”

“So you think that gives you the right to be an ass to everyone? What’re you gonna do, fire me? Screw you.”

Josh was silent. Frank was a star player, so he wasn’t willing to do that. Not yet. 

“He hibbed me in the node,” whined Chris.

“Yeah, well, you just assaulted another player!” said Josh, remembering Chris’s injured face. “That’s gonna count for something. You’re benched for…for…two games!”

Frank shrugged. “Whatever.”

“Yeah, we’ll see.”

Scowling, Josh turned and stomped off. Chris teetered after him, still whining about his nose. Frank shrugged again.

“I really can’t stand it when people act so immature, ya know?” he said.

Tyler nodded dumbly. “Uh…yeah.”

Frank bent down to Laurie and offered her his hand. Laurie reluctantly took it and Frank pulled her to her feet.

“You okay?” he said.

“What…Yeah…yeah.” Laurie wasn’t quite sure what had happened, but one thing was for sure &#8211; when Frank was around, no one would dare make fun of her weight.

“You better get a new sweater,” said Frank simply. “This one tore when you, uh, fell down. I guess you should be getting back to the locker room.”

“Yes, of course. Right.” She nodded, still dazed.

“Well, be seeing you then. Come no, Tyler.” Frank started off. Tyler, equally dazed, started to follow.

“Hey!” Laurie yelled at Frank’s back. Frank paused and turned around. 

Laurie cleared her throat. “You know…about that date… I’ve reconsidered.”

Frank turned and smiled. “Sure enough. I’ll see you.”


----------



## Observer (Mar 12, 2008)

That night, Jen had more than enough to eat.

Jen’s mother never let anyone leave the table hungry. She came from a large immigrant family and still believed deeply in the importance of a good meal. Further, despite the best attempts of American culture, she refused to be convinced that thin was healthy. No, a good layer of fat, that’s what a girl needed: it was sustenance for hard times. She made sure to keep her family well-fed, and Jen bore the brunt of her aggression.

Much to her mother’s delight, Jen had always been a big eater. But it was only recently that her eating habits were having an effect on her figure other than her perky backside. 

“Would you kids like some more vegetables? More steak?” She began shoveling more food onto Jen’s plate before her daughter even had a chance to answer. 

Craig glanced over at his expanding girlfriend. She was chowing down without any regard for how much food her mother at dumped on her plate. In fact, her rounded bum was so big that it hung over the sides of her chair. Jen’s snug pink haltertop let her belly hang free, so everyone had a clear view that she wasn’t just increasing in her bum. 

Jen was definitely packing on inches in front too, as her round tummy poured over the waist of her pants. She squirmed uncomfortably as she ate, her pants tight around her hips and butt, but she didn’t seem to draw the connection between her increased consumption and her snug clothes. 

In fact, sometimes Jen seemed like a fish, who would continue to eat and eat as long as there was food in front of her. Jen wasn’t used to having to control her appetite, because until this year with Laurie at home alone and coming over so often, she had so rarely eaten dinner at home with her family.

Jen sighed and leaned back in her chair, pushing out her overloaded tummy. As she inhaled, the pressure against her slacks proved too much and the top snap gave way. Her bloated stomach poked out, pushing against the second snap in line. Her belly was perfectly round and so stuffed that it resembled a fully inflated balloon.

“Jen, would you like some more mashed potatoes?” Jen’s mother, like her daughter, tended to be oblivious to things that didn’t mesh with her worldview. She barely noticed Jen’s newfound roundness or her popped jeans.

“No, please, Mom,” mumbled Jen as her mother scooped another helping of mashed potatoes onto her plate. It looked like Jen had finally hit her limit and was starting to resist being fed. She literally felt stuffed to bursting. “I couldn’t eat another bite! I feel like I’m going to pop.” 

Jen rubbed her full, sloshing tummy for emphasis. She hiccupped and her whole bloated stomach bounced and wobbled. She groaned.

“Nonsense, potatoes are good for you. A little extra never hurt anyone. You girls today are so obsessed with your figures. Why, I watched on Oprah the other day that there’s this new thing called anorexia, where girls make themselves sick because they’re so obsessed with staying thin! No daughter of mine is going to be unhealthy. Eat up, Jen, it’s good for you!”

“Honey, if she’s done, don’t force her,” said Jen’s father, who was home from one of his frequent long trips..

“I’m just trying to be a good mother!” said Jen’s mother defensively. She looked like she was about to cry. “But if Jen doesn’t like my cooking…”

“No, no, it’s great, Mama,” said Jen quickly, scooping another spoonful into her mouth to prove it. “Mmmm, it’s, like, delicious!”

“Why don’t you try some of these carrots, too?” said Craig helpfully. He was interested to see how this would play out. 

“Oh, yes, what a smart boy!” said Jen’s mom, oblivious to the withering look that Jen was shooting at her boyfriend. “And you, Craig, I can’t have a guest not getting enough. You eat up too!”

She dumped another helping on Craig’s plate. He was getting full as well, but he was a bulky football player, after all; this was nothing that he couldn’t handle. Plus, Craig knew enough to eat slowly. As long as there as still some food left on his plate, Jen’s mother would hesitate to force more on him. He had learned this after several meals at Jen’s house. But he was surprised that Jen, despite years of this treatment, had not figured out this simple rule! He shook his head slightly as he watched his bloated babe force down still more food. Well, he certainly hadn’t begun dating Jen for her intellect. Jen was a total ditz in many ways.

But he had to wonder, why had he never shared the secret to avoiding Jen’s mom’s feeding with Jen? He should have. Jen’s mom was only doing more damage to Jen’s already suffering waistline and if he didn’t want to be dating a total cow, he’d better share it with her soon.

But he didn’t have to do that now, he thought, gazing again at her stomach. What was wrong with him? Why did he suddenly find her plumpness so fascinating?

After the last of the meal disappeared into Jen’s expanding tummy, her parents wanted to retire to the sitting room. But Jen was so stuffed and bloated that all she wanted to do was lie down and sleep. Her stomach stuck out a foot before her, a perfect rounded dome of flesh. Even breathing was painful she was so full! Jen wheezed and gasped, leaning back in her chair to alleviate some of the stress.

***************************************

(Click here for illustration link : *Jen's Mom looks on with a satisfied look at her obviously thoroughly saited daughter. *

*Note:* membership in Deviant Arts may be required for some to view; picture once accessed can be expanded to full screen with left click; use of right/left and up/down scroll bars also suggested )

***************************************

“Ohhh,” she moaned, crading her bloated tummy, “Craig, baby, I think I ate too much. I don’t think I’ll be able to stand up. Ohhh, I just wanna go upstairs and lie down in bed…”

“Here, Jen, let me give you a hand,” said Craig. He reached beneath her, taking an extra moment to savor the plushness of her denim-clad rump, and gently lifted her to her feet.

Jen sighed and hiccupped. “Oh, Craig, like, thanks! You’re, like, my hero!”

“Anything for you, Jen.” His eyes traveled the length of the corpulent cutie’s physique. She was bigger these days, all right. Her clothes looked like they were painted on! “Do you need help getting up the stairs?”

“Hic! Maybe a little,” said Jen shyly, blushing just a tad. Gawd, this was kind of embarrassing! She’d eaten so much at dinner that she could barely even waddle without jostling her engorged gut. She was so worried that Craig was disgusted in her, so why couldn’t she control herself and keep from stuffing her chubby cheeks? Old habits die hard, and Jen was used to her mother stuffing her like a Thanksgiving turkey at every chance she got. How could she ever break out of this cycle before she turned into a real blimp?

Jen wobbled up the stairs, burping and hiccupping softly. Her swollen tummy poked through the open fly of her jeans. She had never been so stuffed in her entire life, and she had to lean backwards to balance out her rounded stomach.

“Here, Jen, let me help you,” said Craig, placing his strong hands against Jen’s back to help support her. Jen was thankful for the help; she was so dumb and bloated that she was almost tipping over backwards.

“Thanks, Craig! *Hic!* Yer such a sweetie. *Hic!*” Jen felt ridiculous, but at the same time, she couldn’t help but feel a little excited. It was kind of fun to have Craig around to help her, to pamper her, when she was so obscenely full. In fact, being so crammed full of food seemed so decadent and opulent…and with a strong man there acting so attentive it was almost downright arousing.

It was just too bad that Craig wouldn’t feel the same way…

As they reached her room, Jen stifled a belch. She grabbed the flaps of her jeans and pulled them together, quickly snapping them shut. She groaned as she felt the fabric bite into her bloated middle, but she wasn’t ready to just leave them open.

With a groan, she flopped down on the bed. With a great effort, the ballooning babe rolled over onto her back, her giant midsection rising above her like a big pale dome. She whimpered at the pain of her full belly, and the tight top snap popped open again. Jen was so stuffed that she didn’t even seem to notice it this time.

Craig sat down next to her overfull girlfriend. He was a lot bigger than she was, and further Jen’s mom had concentrated mainly on her own daughter ignoring his plate somewhat, so while he was full, he was far from being as stuffed as Jen was.

“You okay, babe?”

Jen belched again. Her enormous stomach quivered slightly.

“Ohhhhh, Craig, sweetie, I’m soooo full! My belly hurts so bad. *Hic!*Oh, I wish my mom would stop always trying to *hic* feed me like that!”

Craig smirked. It hadn’t looked like Jen was really trying to resist her mom’s attempts to stuff her, but whatever.

“Hey, babe, chill,” he said soothingly, “You want me to massage you? I’ll bet I can make all that pain go right away.”

“Like, noooo, don’t even touch me!” said Jen, “I’m sooo stuffed that I think I’ll bust if you even touch me!”

“You sure, babe? I got magic fingers!”

“No, I &#8211; ooooh!” Jen’s protests melted as Craig brushed his fingers over her distended stomach. Slowly, gently, he began to knead her drum-tight belly &#8211; something that should have felt painful, but actually felt rather good. Sure, she winced at his touch because she was so full, but it actually felt nice to be massaged when she was so completely stuffed stupid. 

As Jen squirmed, she heard a loud tearing sound. She froze. The seat of her pants had lost the fight to her monumental rump and split wide open. Jen sat up as much as could, her hands flying to her exposed rear.

“Oh no!” she yelped. She spun around to face Craig, only to find his eyes wide with shock and his mouth slack. It was exactly as she’d feared! The same thing that had happened to Laurie was about to happen to her. She burst into tears, burying her face in her hands.

“Oh, like, Laurie was right! I’m soooo fat! Oh, Craig, I’m like totally gross! I just know you’re going to dump me!”

“Jen, stop crying!” Craig threw his arms around his girlfriend. In truth, he had been worrying about Jen’s increasing weight, about how he looked in front of the rest of the school for dating a girl so massive, about how he could get away from her…but now he was completely ashamed that he’d even considered dumping her. The trut was that he really liked Jen. Sure, she was a ditz and sometimes she didn’t think for herself…and she put way too much stock into what that bitch Laurie said. But she was a sweet girl and Craig really did like her. And, he was beginning to realize, her new bigger body wasn’t the turn-off that he’d expected. 

“Get this straight, I could never dump you, Jen! Not for being fat. In fact, I think you look really good!”

“You’re just saying that!” howled Jen.

“Oh no I’m not! And I’ll show you…” 

Craig flipped Jen over onto her back. 

“Oh, Craig!” squealed Jen, clearly delighted to find that her monster booty didn’t repel her lover. She arched her back, causing her pants to split even farther. Craig caught a glimpse of taut pink panties underneath.

“Oh, that fat fanny of yours is too hot,” he muttered, “Take off those pants, Jen, I want to make love to my woman!”

“Tee hee!” Jen giggled as she struggled with her waistband. It was hard in her position, on her hands and knees, and Craig seemed to get agitated when she took too long. He ran his hands along the curves of her bulbous backside, still whispering to himself.

“Soooo, you’re, like, not going to dump me, right?”

“No way Jen, why would I dump you? How could I leave a girl with an ass like this?” He eyed the split in her pants. Her butt was so big and round that even with that tear, her pants still fit her pretty tightly, and her underwear looked similarly stretched.

“Hey, Jen,” he said slyly, “Let me see you really work that ass. I know you’ve got too much butt for your jeans, but do you have too much for your panties, too?”

“My panties?” said Jen, confused. Then it hit her. 

“Like, I dunno.” She grinned coyly. “But, like, let’s find out!”

Slowly, seductively, Jen arched her back, aiming her big round derriere up in the air. The force of her bowling ball-sized cheeks proved too much for the flimsy cotton fabric of her undies, and they tore right up the back just as her pants had. Jen squealed as she felt a cold draft on her exposed buns.

Craig grabbed both sides of the torn fabric and tugged, splitting Jen’s pants and panties completely. Jen squealed and wiggled her bottom as Craig grabbed big meaty handfuls of her butt blubber.

“Oooo, careful,” moaned Jen, her bloated belly wobbling as Craig pumped into her. “I’m soooo- hic! &#8211; full. Hic!” 

“Ohhhhh, Craig, be careful, my belly hurts! Ohhh! *hic!*” 

“Sorry, babe, but you’re just so hot! This big butt of yours is beautiful!”

“Tee hee hee! You like my butt, Craig? You like my big bouncy booty?”

“Jen, I LOVE your booty! No one’s got a better ass than you… and that’s not all. I love all of you! Mmmm …” 

He reached around and grabbed hold her lovehandles, causing Jen to squeak. 

“Eep! Craig, I…oh! I thought that…oh…that you wouldn’t like me . . anymore . . because . . . because I was get . . . getting so fat…”

“No way, babe! I love your body! You’re so hot…and you’re just getting hotter all the time…” 

Was this true? Craig almost couldn’t believe the words coming out of his own mouth, but here he was saying them. It must be true! He looked down at Jen’s quivering bum and imagined how much bigger and rounder it could get. Jen’s broad backside already rivaled the perfect chubby cheeks of Jennifer Lopez or Kylie Minogue... And if she kept getting bigger, so would her most prominent asset.

“My…ass…isn’t…isn’t…too big? Oh…oh…”

“Never! Your ass could never be too big…”

“Ohhhh,” Jen sighed, closing her eyes in ecstasy. 

“My ass…could never be too big,” she repeated happily, dreamily.

Jen sprawled out on her bed, stuffed and exhausted. After her enormous meal and that vigorous sex marathon, she could barely think straight. She still had the hiccups, and every one jostled her overstuffed abdomen. Jen lightly ran a finger over the pale dome of her rounded gut. She was thrilled to find that Craig still liked her even at her larger, rounder size! He certainly still appreciated her growing behind, and Jen knew that no matter how much she gained, most of it would end up there.


----------



## Observer (Mar 12, 2008)

Laurie’s night was going quite differently. She and Jen usually hung out together in the evenings, but tonight Jen was busy at dinner with Craig and her family. Their usual stuffing session/ sleep-over with Alice had been postponed, so she was all alone. After the incident on the football field, Laurie was feeling low and depressed. She knew she was bigger than she once was, in fact the biggest ever in her life, but her humiliation had really driven that home. Not even her upcoming date with Frank was enough to completely ease the sting of that.

Alone and miserable, Laurie turned to the one thing that she knew would always comfort her &#8211; food.

She knew she shouldn’t, of course, but what good was logic when you’re feeling that low? All she could think about was getting some comforting, numbing ice cream down her gullet. And, oh, how she binged!

Now she was lying passed out in bed, completely stuffed and snoring like a buzzsaw. An empty carton of chocolate ice cream was cradled in her pudgy arms, sitting atop the dome of her bloated belly. It rose with each breath, trembling and gurgling. She had stripped down before her feast and now wore nothing but a haltertop and a pair of loose-fit boy shorts &#8211; her chocolate-stuffed tummy had pushed down the waistband almost to her crotch. It whined and burbled as it struggled to digest and Laurie moaned softly in her sleep.

Suddenly, she groaned loudly and rolled over. Her head was swimming, her mind a daze of chocolate-drugged dreams…

_Dream Laurie awoke, or dreamt that she had, with a start. Something was different. She rolled over in bed, and started to launch into the usual rocking motion that she used to get out of bed these days. But she was shocked to find that she flew out of bed immediately. She tripped over her own feet. 

Laurie looked down at herself. Her body now looked as it had at the beginning of the year &#8211; slender with huge hooters. Laurie stared at her beautiful body in the mirror, her button-down shirt tied into a knot below her heavy breasts and leaving her perfect flat wash-board stomach exposed. She was wearing a pair of khaki slacks, cut so that they were tight around her curvy hips and rear, tapering down to hug her long legs.

“Oh, thank goodness!” said dream Laurie recalling her corpulent real life frame. “What a horrible dream!”

“What dream?”

Laurie turned and was surprised to see Jen in her room.

Jen giggled. Jen was dressed in a T-shirt and a pair of tight cut-off jean shorts. Jen, too, was back to her old self, thin but curvy. Jen turned to admire her firm, perky bottom in the mirror.

“I dreamt that I got fat,” said Laurie, “As fat as a pig. As fat as a circus fat lady. As fat as Alice!”

“Ohhh,” said Jen airily, almost as if in a dream (which of course was te case, but Lasurie wasn't differentiating). “That doesn’t sound so bad.”

“Doesn’t sound so bad? What are you talking about? Did you, like, even hear what I said? As fat as Alice! I looked like a helium balloon!”

“I dunno,” said Jen, “I think you’d look good fat.”

Laurie couldn’t believe her ears. “What are you talking about, Jen? No one looks good fat.”

“I dunno,” repeated Jen. “I think some people do. I’ll show you, see?”

Jen reached behind her to grab her meaty rear end with both hands.

“Ohhh,” sighed Jen, a slight smile playing across her glossy lips. Laurie arched her eyebrows as she saw the cause of Jen’s excitement. Jen was lightly rubbing the palms of her hands in circles on her backside. Her buttocks were growing, swelling like a pair of party balloons.

“Jen, what’s the matter with you?? You’re blowing up! Oh my Jen, you’re getting fatter!” 

“Mmmm,” sighed Jen as she continued to stroke her plumping bum. “So? What do I care? Craig totally said he looooves my big butt! And he loves the rest of me too!”

Jen pointed at her tummy, which immediately began to inflate as well.

“I just wish there was more of you to love,” whispered Jen as she moved in closer to her friend. 

Laurie was surprised to feel the warmth of Jen’s body so close to her, but she felt powerless to protest the invasion of her personal space. In fact, she almost welcomed it.

“Mmm,” mumbled Laurie as she poked her tongue into Jen’s mouth. She reached down to heft Jen’s thick leg out of the way. In fact, Laurie was growing, swelling like a balloon. Jen realized with a start that she too was inflating.

Ping! A button shot off her top as her swelling bustline overcame it. The pressure increased on the second button as gaps began to appear. Her growing breasts pressed against the material with increasing urgency, her erect nipples leading the way. Ping! 

Her second button flew off, revealing deep cleavage.

As proud as she was of her breasts, Laurie couldn’t help but blush. Jen giggled and poked Laurie in her swollen pontoons. 

“Looks like someone’s becoming a big girl now,” she said, “Getting too big for your britches, Laurie?”

“Like, shut up! I’m thin again, don’t you understand? You’re the fat one, Jen, and it looks like you’re getting fatter. What’s going on?”

Jen snickered. “Oh, Laurie, you silly girl! Don’t you see? You’re not thin at all, girl! Look at yourself!”

Laurie looked down at her body. Her boobs were still getting bigger, but that wasn’t all. She felt her tummy start to swell, her thighs begin to fill out. She was getting bigger all over! 

Laurie started as the third button flew from her shirt. Her frilly white brassiere peeked through the opening as her blimping tits pushed the sides of her shirt apart. They appeared ready to spill out. Her pants felt tighter around her hips and thighs. 

Jen giggled as she leaned forward, her own growing gut causing the snap on her shorts to pop open as she did so. Her zipper slid down with a soft hiss as her belly plumped up and out. The waistband of her knickers was stretching to accommodate her increasing girth, but not nearly fast enough: her flabby tummy was overlapping it and hanging over, her belly button dark and deep.

Jen gently pushed Laurie over. By now, Laurie was so swollen with fat that there was little she could do to resist. She toppled over back onto the bed with an “oof,” her bloated body jiggling. She was still expanding, like an air mattress hooked up to a tire pump, her body spreading in all directions. The remnants of her clothes were becoming tighter and tighter. Laurie tried to fumble with the fly of her pants, to release the button, but found that she could no longer reach her own crotch over her ballooning belly.

“Jen,” she whined, “Help me! My pants…they’re too tight.”

Jen heaved herself over to Laurie to look into her eyes. Laurie could barely breathe with Jen’s increasing bulk bearing down on her. Jen was blimping so severely that she looked like she was about to go pop.

“Like, do you need help, Laurie?”

“Yes…ow, they’re so tight…I can’t reach them…please, Jen…help me…”

Jen grinned as she slid down to inspect the situation. Laurie’s blossoming belly was pushing harder and harder against the crotch of her pants. Unlike Jen’s shorts, Laurie’s had apparently been well-tailored. Her tummy was oozing over the waist and filling the crotch of her pants, but the unforgiving waistband was cinching tighter and tighter. Laurie could barely breathe due to the constriction. 

“Like, what’s the problem, Laurie?”

“The problem is….I…can’t….breathe….”

Jen grinned as she watched Laurie turn red. Her hands fluttered to Laurie’s waist and she absently stroked the abundant flesh of Laurie’s big round tummy.

“I don’t know if I should,” teased Jen, “Laurie, you’re such a big girl, after all. Does a big girl like Laurie need help doing anything?”

“Jen…please….I need your help now! Ohhh, Man, these pants are sooooo tight! If you don’t unsnap them, I’m going…I’m going….I’m going to p-p-pop! Ow!”

Laurie flinched as the hook of her pants snap bent enough to pop out of the clasp. 

“See, sweetie? You didn’t need my help at all…”

Laurie blushed with desire and embarrassment. Why was she so aroused? It didn’t make sense! Despite herself, her hand began creeping downward, straying toward her crotch. She couldn’t help it and the very thought made her pant. But she found that her new found weight meant that she couldn’t quite reach!

With a grunt, Laurie tried again, but her ballooning gut blocked her access to her own vagina. She was too fat to masturbate, she realized with a combination of dread and excitement.

“Aww, poor baby,” said Jen sympathetically. She stroked Laurie’s expansive flanks sadly. 

“Do you need some help, girl?” Her hands fluttered down to Laurie’s crotch, below the already defeated waist clasp, and gave the zipper a little tug. It slid down easily. 

Jen poked a finger into the soft flesh below, drawing a sharp gasp from Laurie. Laurie’s low-cut pink panties were stretching as thin as tissue as her thighs grew, but Jen just giggled.

“Look, Laurie, we match!”

Laurie strained to look down. Her view of her own undies was blocked by her massive hooters, which were causing her overloaded brassiere to creak and groan. But Jen pointed at the open V of her own busted crotch, where her rounded stomach was also cradled by straining pink cotton material. Jen stroked Laurie’s exposed knickers through the open fly, cooing softly.

“These won’t last long, girl.”

Jen reached up and squeezed Laurie’s massive whoppers in her hands. Laurie’s boobs were so gigantic that Jen couldn’t come even close to handling them. Laurie sighed as Jen tenderly massaged her mammoth mammaries, kneading and rolling her gelatinous udders. 

Laurie could feel the multiple hooks at the back of the giant undergarment protesting at the additional strain they were under. Laurie’s bodacious boobs needed more and more hooks to keep them under control, but even six were too few now that her bosom was inflating like a pair of basketballs.

Still grinning, Jen kept one hand on Laurie’s bountiful bosom, but moved the other down, skittering over Laurie’s oh-so-sensitive paunch, down to her over-stimulated crotch.

“Ohhh,” said Laurie softly, her cheeks flushing as she felt Jen’s fingers delicately brush her sex. She sucked in and held her breath, hardly daring to breathe as tickly tendrils of pleasure moved outwards from her crotch, spreading through her bloating body. Her clothes were quivering on the verge of destruction, but even as they grew tighter and tighter, Laurie dreaded the release of their explosion. She was teetering on the very brink of explosion herself, and in the very back of her mind she worried that the jolt of her clothes ripping might send her over the edge too soon. She didn’t want this to end; she’d never felt this good before!

As if sensing her worry, another button blew off her straining shirt with a violent crack. Laurie’s swollen melons and burgeoning belly jiggled and shook at the release and Laurie gasped &#8211; but didn’t climax, thankfully. She still had a ways to go. She was as tense as an overtightened violin string and her skin as tight as a drum.
Bang! The last button sprang from Laurie’s shirt and the two halves of her top fell limp as her blimping melons bounced out, quivering with pressure. The flesh of each pumpkin-sized tit was spilling over the lip of each bra cup; the stitches holding the cups to the bodyband were gasping. 

“Almost done,” sighed Jen softly, still stroking Laurie’s quivering sex through her soaked knickers. Laurie could barely keep from moaning at the intense feelings. She was ready to come, but Jen was too skilled. The bootylicious beauty wanted to tease Laurie a little longer. 

“I’m not ready to let you come yet, my precious little piggy,” she whispered.

“Mmmm,” purred Laurie, her eyes shut, her senses dulled with pleasure.

“No,” said Jen, “I want you to finish undressing before you come. You’re almost there now, girl. It won’t be long now.”

Indeed, all that was left of Laurie’s clothes were her rapidly unraveling undergarments. It wouldn’t take long for her swelling melons to bust her brassiere completely, for her widening hips to tear her overloaded panties to shreds.

As if to emphasize the point, Laurie heard a sudden snap. She twitched, thinking that she’d made it to the next stage, that her burgeoning belly had popped her panties, but it just wasn’t so. She could still feel the cruel bite of elastic all around her middle. She opened one eye curiously.

Jen giggled and pointed at her own growing gut. The waistband of her undies had split and a large tear ran down her left side. Defeated, the garment slipped down her silky thighs and Laurie sighed as she caught a glimpse of Jen’s exposed sex. Jen’s swelling belly soon obscured it as Jen continued to blimp just as fast as her raven-haired friend. Jen’s bra, not equipped to handle the massive cargo that Laurie’s was, tore in half and slipped from her body. Jen was now completely starkers, a ballooning blonde babe of blimp-like proportions.

The only clothing left between the two dream babes were Laurie’s straining knickers, which were clinging to life with a frustrating and almost supernatural tenacity. The threads along the sides were tearing. Laurie could feel them going, but slowly…to slowly…

“Jennnnnn…please….I need…need you to…touch me…please…”

“No, Laurie, not yet. I said I wanted you naked. And I’m not gonna budge from that.”

Whining, Laurie tried to reach down with her turgid, swollen arms, but she couldn’t even reach the waist of her undies with her enormous boobs and colossal belly in the way. There was nothing to do but wait…her panties were cutting into her more and more each second as her belly rose higher and higher, like bread dough baking in a pan, holes appearing in the breaking cotton garment as it was pushed way past its limits.

“Jennnnnn, it’s…sooo…sooo….soooooooo…”

“Tight?”

“Yessss.”

“Well, if it’s so, so, sooooo tight, Laurie, then you shouldn’t have any trouble getting out of them…”

“Yeah, but…”

Laurie’s objection was interrupted by the sudden bang! Of her overburdened elastic finally giving up the ghost. The split panties blew apart, flying to her sides as her mammoth gut surged forward, jiggling like a tub of pudding. 

Finally, both girls were completely naked, two rotund beauties.

“Finally,” breathed Jen, closing in on Laurie for a kiss. Even after all that had happened, Laurie was shocked to feel Jen’s soft, plump lips against her own, but she soon lost herself in the wordless pleasure of the kiss, so deep and dark and forbidden. Laurie felt everything slipping away from her as her mind, her soul, every fiber of her being got sucked into that kiss, into feeling Jen up against her, filling her entire world with her being…

Then Jen pulled away, their lips parting from each other with a moist *pop*.

Laurie waited with bated breath, eyes still shut, anticipating what would come next, craving the touch that she’d been denied for so long…but it didn’t come.

She opened her eyes, curious. Jen was there, attempting to reach down Laurie…but both girls were so fat that she couldn’t get close to her without their bellies pushing each other apart.

In fact, Jen seemed to be receding into the distance, as Laurie’s beanbag stomach expanded even more.

“Nooooo!” howled Laurie as her massive body pushed her friend farther and farther away from her. The two girls looked like a pair of overinflated zeppelins, so big and round that neither one could even move a muscle. Jen rolled over helplessly, flashing Laurie a sheepish look before her head vanished from view. Laurie watched Jen drift off into the distance, still growing larger and larger, nothing but enormous blimp of a girl with a tiny peanut head._

Laurie jolted upright, gasping. What a nightmare! In the moonlight, her big pale belly, quite bare, looked like a glistening white dome. Her sheets were soaked with sweat. When she moved, she realized with horror that her panties too were wet, but not from sweat. She was aroused! She felt her own dampness as she moved in bed, her legs separating with a moist noise.

She was still clutching the empty ice cream carton.

Horrified, Laurie threw it across the room. That dream was just too weird! The idea of being so fat…the idea of being with Jen…Gah, it was just insane! Sex dreams….gah, they ere always so weird and strange. It must have been all that ice cream that she ate before bed. Yes, that was the only logical explanation.

And why was it that evening dreams Laurie never seemed to hang around long enough to come?

Well, she was awake now. And in reality, she was not too fat to reach herself. Not by a long shot. So she could take care of that right now… 

(click here for the next installment)


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe the image is of jen, isn't it wouldn't it be better served near jen's and craigs dining experience?


----------



## Angel00101 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the Alice's stories my ony thing that i don't like is how long it takes for a new chapter to be updated. But i know the writer has more going on in there life so i understand very much. It just meens that i love the story very much and can't wait till it's finish. Am haven so much fun reading it. Keep up the work and hope to read and see more soon. Bye.


----------



## samster (Mar 12, 2008)

This is most excellent - the best Alice yet. I just loved the scene with Craig and Jenn. Awesome descriptions and truly fantastic.

Thanks!


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I loved this chapter! I almost feel bad knowing what happens before you guys...almost! :blush: 

There is another image that I drew that goes along with this story. NOT SAFE FOR WORK!!! Nudity: http://vader7476.deviantart.com/art/Laurie-and-Jen-Kiss-70291027

MC loved that picture so much, she wrote a scene into the story! 


Amazing chapter MC!!! :wubu::eat2::eat1::smitten:

And yeah, I agree, the placement of the picture needs to change.


----------



## oburst67 (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW! This is the best chapter yet! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Observer (Mar 13, 2008)

OK - the image of Jen and her mum (now that they have been properly identified) has been moved to a more appropriate location. 

It should be noted that this drawing was prepared before Chapter 22 was actually written so the presence of Craig and Jen's Dad was not known to the illustrator. However, it may be reasonably presumed that they had already gone into the other room.


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 14, 2008)

I love reareading this story... although i find the jen/laurie sequence sequence a tad odd... but over all this is one of my favorite stories to date (probably second only to M.C. Heather series)


----------



## The Id (Mar 14, 2008)

I also felt that this was one of the more solid entries into the Alice series in a while, especially due to Frank. He poses a very interesting challenge to her character and will be intrested to see how it pans out.


----------



## AJTano (Mar 15, 2008)

Is MC going to write again?


----------



## Observer (Mar 15, 2008)

I would certainly expect so - she has been a periodic contributor for years. Why do you wonder?


----------



## AJTano (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize this one was new, because his (?) website doesn't have it. I guess I'm really wondering if she's done with Amber.


----------



## mollycoddles (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty much done with the Amber series. I couldn't really think of anywhere else for it to go.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mc, do you have a timetable on Alice 23?


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 16, 2008)

mollycoddles said:


> I'm pretty much done with the Amber series. I couldn't really think of anywhere else for it to go.



If you ever wanted to start it up again, you know I could think of some great ideas for ya. 

By the way, do you want me to make you an avatar for here? Let me know.


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 16, 2008)

spartan1 said:


> Mc, do you have a timetable on Alice 23?



She just got done with this one! I don't think she sets dates or anything, these stories just sort of happen. Inspiration hits at random times.


----------

